# Anyone built there own gaming pc and is it worth it over xb1



## Talidan

Don't want to start a **** storm here with a the old PC vs console debate just been thinking is it really worth it could I build a PC for say less than £400? 

Is there going to be a massive difference? I know I would have options to upgrade as and when I have free income. 

Is the gaming experience better on a pc for example is Cod world at war much better on pc? 

Another thing that puts me off is no group chats etc. 

Advice and opinions much appreciated. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dholdi

It depends what types of game you like playing.
I have both but play different games on each.
For instance I just cant play BF etc on xbox, I need a mouse and keyboard.
I use xbox for Forza, golf and footy etc.
Graphically a PC can be superior, however not at £400.
There are voice chat options on pc, with the advantage of being able to have your own channels.


----------



## DrEskimo

I needed a new powerful PC for work and studying, and when I was looking at getting the new consoles just worked out that if I chucked in a £220 graphics card it could also play all the games I want. They're better in that they look nicer and play smoother at higher frame rates, but it's still the same game. 

What won it for me was no subscription costs, older titles were not tied to platform or backwards compatibility and they are a hell of a lot cheaper. 

Cons are, new exclusive titles unlikely to come to PC (I'm going to have to buy a PS4 now that The Last of Us 2 has been announced..) and my mates are on PS4. Having said that, plenty of PC exclusive titles I love (like Cities XL and ARMA) and modding is awesome. 

The positives are very numerous. Although £400 is optimistic. £600 and you'll be golden for a good few years, if not longer. That's harder to justify if you don't need a computer for anything else, as consoles are like £200 now aren't they?


----------



## Simo87

Built on my own gaming rig a few years back now, upgraded a few parts here and there. What I love about pc gaming is steam! Thousands of titles and games you would never knew you existed. ARMA is a big favourite of mine. As stated above you can build a "console killer" for £400 but it won't be the best for some of the more newer releases coming to pc. 600 -800 is a more reasonable estimate but you will be golden. And other family members can use it for office, Internet etc etc.. it's a more fluid experience.

Simmo.


----------



## Talidan

Thanks guys exactly what I wanted to hear might start building one over the next few months then budget can be stretched, I know nothing about building pc's is there any guides I can follow, there is millions of processes ram memory etc and confusing stuff shall I pay someone to build it for me? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo

Talidan said:


> Thanks guys exactly what I wanted to hear might start building one over the next few months then budget can be stretched, I know nothing about building pc's is there any guides I can follow, there is millions of processes ram memory etc and confusing stuff shall I pay someone to build it for me?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Depends if you enjoy researching and doing this sort of thing? There's a bit of a learning curve, but once you have your parts its just like big lego to actually build it!

Check out some videos on YouTube (loads to look at, maybe start with LinusTechTips?) and then compile a configuration on pcpartpicker.com. I'm sure other members and I would be happy to look over and provide any advice.

Personally, I would go for something like:

Intel i5
GTX 1060
16gb RAM
250gb SSD harddrive for the OS
2TB HDD hardrive for storage

Can tweak the specifics as you learn and pcpartpicker will help you only choose compatible parts with the motherboard, case, RAM etc.

Can compare cost of pre-built systems from PC specialist and overclockers if you like, but I think there is a big advantage in picking parts yourself and knowing how to upgrade and troubleshoot. These companies can sometimes go cheap on important things like the power supply too, which can be costly!


----------



## GleemSpray

I have built and run gaming pcs, since the days of 386sx processors, when neither the pc nor the graphics card needed or had a cooling fan... 

Its easy enough to build a decent pc or to put a graphics card into an existing pc, but remember to get a decent power supply that can feed both a power hungry modern processor and a power hungry modern graphics card. Its not just about getting one rated at enough watts either - spend a bit more and get one that can handle the sudden instant load demands, otherwise you will get both performance twitches / slowdowns and possibly also crispy smells from a cooked power supply.

PC Power supply's really are a case of "buy cheap = buy twice " if you intend going gaming with a decent graphics card.

Its well worth it once you get a decent gaming pc together tho - whole new world, especially with Steam, as already mentioned.

If you want to quickly get up to speed, take a look at the firms that build and sell gaming pc's to spec - find some around your budget - then note what processors / ram / graphics cards they are using. That should point you in the right direction.

http://www.cyberpowersystem.co.uk/category/configurator

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/pc-systems/configurator


----------



## Shiny

Pc master gaming race . 

Double your budget and you'll never look at a console again :thumb:


----------



## Talidan

Been having a good look for a while now I might just buy one, there's too many bits inside that I don't know what they do or are u haha. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tmitch45

I have to say I faced the same debate and in the end went the PS4 route. Again it depends what games you want to play and what your mates own (PC PS4 XB) if your wanting to join them online. I had a gaming PC about 10 years ago but found that I was constantly having to playaround with settings to get the best performance. Its a constant battle between smoothness and graphics. I got sick of it in the end and just wanted to be able to buy the game I wanted, stick it in the Ps4 and play it without having to mess around. I also found that unless you could afford the best components they were outdated in 6 months and the newer titles were more advanced so the graphics had to be turned down. At least with the PS4 I know I'm buying something that for its 4-5 year life will play all the games I want.

This is just my opinion there are pros and cons with both its just a case of what works best for you.


----------



## DrEskimo

tmitch45 said:


> I have to say I faced the same debate and in the end went the PS4 route. Again it depends what games you want to play and what your mates own (PC PS4 XB) if your wanting to join them online. I had a gaming PC about 10 years ago but found that I was constantly having to playaround with settings to get the best performance. Its a constant battle between smoothness and graphics. I got sick of it in the end and just wanted to be able to buy the game I wanted, stick it in the Ps4 and play it without having to mess around. I also found that unless you could afford the best components they were outdated in 6 months and the newer titles were more advanced so the graphics had to be turned down. At least with the PS4 I know I'm buying something that for its 4-5 year life will play all the games I want.
> 
> This is just my opinion there are pros and cons with both its just a case of what works best for you.


I think many of those points are now sorted on modern PCs. Nvidia for example have software that optimise the game settings for you based on your hardware. Of course you have the freedom to tweak things, but can just leave it.

And to be fair, even medium/low settings on a old PC is still superior to consoles, so the fact your hardware is 'out of date' is only relative to the highest hardware you can get with PCs. Relative to consoles, its still miles ahead.

Very good point about mates though. That is really going to be the primary driver. I've had little luck in convincing them to move to PCs so I have questioned getting a console. Just cant bring myself to buy something that is more expensive and worse than in every measure than what I already have...!


----------



## GleemSpray

Yeah, if you dont want to be bothered tweaking your pc graphics settings, just let Nvidia GeForce Experience benchmark your pc, then find the games on it and make all the settings for you - it actually works pretty well too...

... if you have an Nvidia graphics card, of course


----------



## DrEskimo

GleemSpray said:


> Yeah, if you dont want to be bothered tweaking your pc graphics settings, just let Nvidia GeForce Experience benchmark your pc, then find the games on it and make all the settings for you - it actually works pretty well too...
> 
> ... if you have an Nvidia graphics card, of course


Is there an equivalent for AMD?


----------



## Andy from Sandy

I don't know if what I have is better than XB1.

I have Asus Mobo H97-Pro
Intel core i7-4790
32GB 1600 ram
1TB SSD
Palit nVidia GTX 1070
2 x Dell ultasharp 24" HD monitors

For me better to home brew and get what I want.


----------



## DrEskimo

Andy from Sandy said:


> I don't know if what I have is better than XB1.
> 
> I have Asus Mobo H97-Pro
> 
> Intel core i7-4790
> 
> 32GB 1600 ram
> 
> 1TB SSD
> 
> Palit nVidia GTX 1070
> 
> 2 x Dell ultasharp 24" HD monitors
> 
> For me better to home brew and get what I want.


Ha...Yea...might just be a bit better. Great rig


----------



## Talidan

Is there some stort of guide for dummies, do I go intel or amd, I need to do a lot more reading up haha 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo

Talidan said:


> do I go intel or amd...


You're going to start a full on flame war with that one...!

Personally, I'm an Intel and Nvidia guy. More expensive, but generally more reliable and less heat and power consumption.

Alternatively, AMD for both the CPU and GPU can provide a better bang for you buck. Its up to you really...

As above, I would go with a Asus motherboard, a EVGA Nvidia GTX 1060 and an Intel i5 if I was building a new rig now. A decent Power supply from a known brand (Corsair, EVGA, Silverstone..) and any RAM from a decent brand (G Skill, Corsair, Kingston). Stick in a Samsung EVO 850 SSD of your capacity choice and a Seagate or Western Digital Harddrive..something like 2TB isn't costly.

See how much that comes to and find a case you like and you're sorted :thumb:


----------



## armufti

DrEskimo said:


> You're going to start a full on flame war with that one...!
> 
> Personally, I'm an Intel and Nvidia guy. More expensive, but generally more reliable and less heat and power consumption.
> 
> Alternatively, AMD for both the CPU and GPU can provide a better bang for you buck. Its up to you really...
> 
> As above, I would go with a Asus motherboard, a EVGA Nvidia GTX 1060 and an Intel i5 if I was building a new rig now. A decent Power supply from a known brand (Corsair, EVGA, Silverstone..) and any RAM from a decent brand (G Skill, Corsair, Kingston). Stick in a Samsung EVO 850 SSD of your capacity choice and a Seagate or Western Digital Harddrive..something like 2TB isn't costly.
> 
> See how much that comes to and find a case you like and you're sorted :thumb:


I was under the impression that AMD and Intel are supposed to work very well together?

I've been playing with the idea of an I7 and a radeon - complete build is on ebuyer at the moment. Roughly costing about £1300

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo

armufti said:


> I was under the impression that AMD and Intel are supposed to work very well together?
> 
> I've been playing with the idea of an I7 and a radeon - complete build is on ebuyer at the moment. Roughly costing about £1300
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Nope, Intel and AMD are direct rivals. Intel only make CPUs while AMD make both CPUs and GPUs.

Not sure there is likely to be a tangible difference if you mix and match. Expect I think AMD have some tech that allows better communication between their CPU and GPUs. Can't remember exactly.


----------



## Talidan

Promise this will be my last question for now haha I'm looking at Intel i5 7600k, it says its got integrated HD graphics 630, is that good enough for modern games or will I need a decent graphics card.

And keep comments rolling in this its all an interesting read and much appriciated. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo

Talidan said:


> Promise this will be my last question for now haha I'm looking at Intel i5 7600k, it says its got integrated HD graphics 630, is that good enough for modern games or will I need a decent graphics card.
> 
> And keep comments rolling in this its all an interesting read and much appriciated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Nah you need a discrete graphics card.

Ask away


----------



## Talidan

Right guys been reading up for a while going to go with something along the lines of.

Asus motherboard 

Intel i5 7600k

3gb nvidia geforce gtx 1060

16gb ddr4 ram 

It's looking more like a £600-700 job before a moniter, what's people's opinions would that run rings on the XB1?

Also advice on a nice keyboard and mouse combo and 4k moniter ?

Think I will just use the xbox controller for games tbh.

Going to start peicing bits together towards end of month and payday.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wrigit

Doing exactly the same thing my self, in the process of chatting to all my old gaming mates as they made the jump about 2 years ago and i never see them on XB1 since they evolved into the master race lol


----------



## Talidan

Or do I go AMD this is driving me insane a hahaha back to reading up I just can't decide !

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo

Talidan said:


> Right guys been reading up for a while going to go with something along the lines of.
> 
> Asus motherboard
> 
> Intel i5 7600k
> 
> 3gb nvidia geforce gtx 1060
> 
> 16gb ddr4 ram
> 
> It's looking more like a £600-700 job before a moniter, what's people's opinions would that run rings on the XB1?
> 
> Also advice on a nice keyboard and mouse combo and 4k moniter ?
> 
> Think I will just use the xbox controller for games tbh.
> 
> Going to start peicing bits together towards end of month and payday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yup that would be a very capable machine. Will certainly beat an Xbox with very steady 60FPS at high settings.

The 1060 is pitched more at the 1080p resolution of monitors though. For a decent 4K experience you really need to be looking at the GTX1080, which is silly money, to get a stable frame rate with good settings.

I would advise a good quality 1080p monitor with that set-up, or perhaps a 1440p one. I have a 28" Samsung 1440p and love it, so might be a good middle ground.

AMD or intel is a personal choice. There is no right or wrong answer, comes down to preference and budget usually..


----------



## Shiny

Talidan said:


> Right guys been reading up for a while going to go with something along the lines of.
> 
> Asus motherboard
> Intel i5 7600k
> 3gb nvidia geforce gtx 1060
> 16gb ddr4 ram
> 
> It's looking more like a £600-700 job before a moniter, what's people's opinions would that run rings on the XB1?


Don't forget the other bits though, like PSU (go modular and you can keep things reasonably tidy), CPU cooler, case fans, SSD/HDD (possibly the cables to connect them up), DVD drive if you have old games you want to play, CPU paste for attaching to the cooler and of course a case. Might need a wifi card too if the system board doesn't have one.


----------



## Oats

I've got an Nvidia Shield Tablet and have been looking at the gaming rig. It's £190 and for £7 month can play 4k games over the net to your telly, or stream what's on your PC if you've got one. Not sure if it is what you have in mind but for the price of a graphics card it could suit your needs.


----------



## Talidan

Oats said:


> I've got an Nvidia Shield Tablet and have been looking at the gaming rig. It's £190 and for £7 month can play 4k games over the net to your telly, or stream what's on your PC if you've got one. Not sure if it is what you have in mind but for the price of a graphics card it could suit your needs.


I'll look in to that mate in a min see what it's all about do you have an option to play games offline ? And is there new releases ?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Oats

Talidan said:


> I'll look in to that mate in a min see what it's all about do you have an option to play games offline ? And is there new releases ?


Not sure. I would stream Steam games from my PC as it has a Nvidia graphics card. GeForce Now is the subscription and was revamped after CES when they announced 4k streaming. Caught my eye as I've been wondering whether to get a big TV rather than a new monitor. Odd thing is since it's Android based it also plays all Android games and integrates with voice command for Android home automation devices.


----------



## Shiny

My lad had the Shield hand held console, went wrong twice though. First time was at around 12 months old and we were able to exchange for another through Amazon, then 12 months later it went wrong again. Couldn't exchange it though as Amazon had stopped selling it in the UK completely - probably due to the warranty issues. Fair play to Nvidia though, got a full refund and replaced it with the Shield Tablet. Powerful little but of kit and, like you say, streams with the PC as long as you have a Nvidia GPU.

Whilst the tablet has more uses, the hand held console was much more fun for him, shame it has so many issues.


----------



## Oats

Shiny said:


> Whilst the tablet has more uses, the hand held console was much more fun for him, shame it has so many issues.


Shield TV is RRP at the moment so John Lewis 2 year warranty was what I had my eye on. If only it was 7 like TVs lol


----------



## PugIain

Mine was quite a few quid when I first built it. About 4 years ago.

Running win 7 64, Built in an Antec 1100 on a Gigabyte z68 mobo, It has 8GB of Corsair Vengeance ram, OCZ 650 fully modular PSU, an overclocked I5 2500k (4.4ghz cooled with a Corsair H55) Samsung 860 ssd, Blu ray and DVD drive, X vision fan controller, 2 old WD hard drives, and until recently an AMD 7850 MSi twin frozr 2 gfx card.


Which decided to die, I kept it going about a year by baking it in the oven for 20 mins or so once a month then reapplying the TIM (obivously!), but it's kicked the bucket totally now.


Up until then it could happily run any game I wanted on max settings on my ASUS 24" monitor.
Witcher 3, Skyrim (obviously modded, vanilla Skyrim makes children cry), Alien isolation, METRO lastlight and 2033.
Also using an old 5.1 channel Sony cinema kit as surround sound.

I'm considering building a new one.


----------



## ollienoclue

Once you have got a gaming PC up together, you won't bother with a console ever again.

The very latest Intel CPUs are now so capable I doubt they will struggle to run games even in 10 years time.

I simply upgrade my rig by changing graphics cards every couple of years. At the moment I only have a GTX 980 which really hasn't got enough VRAM any longer, so I'll be changing it before long.


----------



## Jason123

What are these overcooked gaming pc on ebuyer like?

Good value?


----------



## GleemSpray

ollienoclue said:


> Once you have got a gaming PC up together, you won't bother with a console ever again.
> 
> The very latest Intel CPUs are now so capable I doubt they will struggle to run games even in 10 years time.
> 
> I simply upgrade my rig by changing graphics cards every couple of years. At the moment I only have a GTX 980 which really hasn't got enough VRAM any longer, so I'll be changing it before long.


I do this too.

My current rig is a self build with an ASUS motherboard and i5 3570K with mild overclock. It still shrugs off most games even though it is now about 3 years old.

Recently i bumped it from 8 to 16Gb RAM and bought an ASUS GTX1060 with 6Gb VRAM to replace a GTX 650. So i spent just over £300 and that will keep it plenty capable gaming-wise for probably 3 to 5 years.

I can now run GTA V easily with everything maxed out and it looks just stunning and doesn't get hot.

The video card came with a resemption code for a free game and i chose Ghost Recon: Wildlands,which is optimised for Nvidia graphics cards. The graphics are truly jaw-dropping with the Nvidia Gameworks optimisation - way beyond anything a console can achieve.


----------



## ollienoclue

Jason123 said:


> What are these overcooked gaming pc on ebuyer like?
> 
> Good value?


Ring up and speak to Overclockers UK or Novatech.

They will build a machine for you. They even have a warranty as well.

You can spec a build to suit any pocket.

'Overclocking' is a bit of an enthusiast field which doesn't really mean much to an average gamer. You either have hardware which can run a game nicely or you don't, overclocking isn't going to magically give you 50% more performance. It's a bit like remapping your car, another 5% performance. I can overclock my rig simply by clicking one button in the BIOs, it doesnt transform anything if I am honest.

The important thing is that you buy or build a machine that can hold it's own and support later graphics cards in future years. I have a rig which is now over 2 years old, but the components can support even the latest graphics cards which is what does all the heaving lifting for gaming anyway.

Building your own is not too daunting but to be honest you might as well pay Overclockers to build it for the difference in cost. They are good at what they do. A couple of years down the line just buy a newer GPU and install that yourself. Take side off the case, unplug power cables, undo 1 screw, swap card and reverse the procedure. It's very simple.


----------

